# firefox browser hijack



## Warwix (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey all. First time posting here, even though I've searched and found answers to many problems in the past. I am here right now because of an issue with my firefox browser. While mindlessly surfing a while ago, I ran into a popup for spy sherrif. Right off the back I started sweating cause I have dealt with that particular issue before and it took a while to get my system righted again. I slowly eased away from the popup (closed the window) only to find that the next time I tried to open firefox, it never opened. I checked the task manager and saw that is was running, but no window had opened. I immediately ran programs including Symantec, Ad-Aware, registry mechanic, super cleaner and ewido to try and combat what ever the hell got into my comp. I eventually found and cornered a backdoor.haxdoor as well as another trojan. Basically I have expelled all of my know how to try and get the bugs outa my system. Another thing to note is that IE works just fine as well as Firefox (safe mode) as that is what I am on right now. Here is my hijack this file

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:05:06 PM, on 7/31/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\MediaDet.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\BPM\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI Remote Control] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\RemCtrl\ATIRW.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/12119/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Disable Adwatch

Please disable AdWatch, as it may hinder the removal of some entries.
To disable AdWatch:

right-click the AW icon in the sys tray and select "Unload Ad-Watch" and also 
untick load adwatch at system start and automatic when you have finished clean
ing open adaware and click on the adwatch button and then reverse the settings

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find Ewido
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service 
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" 
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the 
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the 
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in 
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

You can re-enable this after you are clean!

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm

haxdoor fix!

Download http://www.atribune.org/downloads/HSFix.zip and place it on desktop

Boot into safe mode: Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting
up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given
the option to enter Safe Mode.

Now Unzip the hsfix.zip to desktop and double click the Hsfix.bat file 
inside the hdfix folder it will create there folder

Your taskbar will disappear and the icons on the desk top and in Sys tray 
will vanish but will return when the fix is complete

If the sys tray icons don't all come back and sometimes in XP they won't 
immediately, then reboot & that will restore them.

When it has finished please post the log file it makes so we can check

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

Run Ewido!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while Ewido is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch Ewido Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# Ewido will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close Ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido, smitfraud, haxdoor and active scan logs


----------

